# Pillowed mastermophix / master pyramorphix



## masterofthebass (May 20, 2009)

So, I just got this puzzle from mefferts yesterday, and I'm wonder how fast other people are solving it. BTW, I'm talking about the 4-color version, not the 1-color. Personally, I think I'm pretty slow, but I wonder.


----------



## blade740 (May 20, 2009)

I actually prefer solving the 1-color. It makes it feel less like a misshapen super 3x3 and more like a new puzzle.


----------



## Neutrals01 (May 20, 2009)

I am getting my 1-colour mastermorphix in 2 more days... never try it before yet...but it looks cool in scramble form..


----------



## Ryanrex116 (May 21, 2009)

I don't have one, but I think I would get a 4 color one. If I get a one color, people might think that I peeled off the stickers or something. 

But I'm still trying to get a normal pyramorphix now.


----------



## spdqbr (May 21, 2009)

Mine really screwed with me the first few times I solved it. I knew that it was just a weird 3x3x3, but it took some doing to convince my fingers of that.

I'm still not that quick as I'm still working out how to determine the ll edge orientation quickly, but I can do it inside 5 minutes, probably 2-3 if I was really pushing it.


----------



## qqwref (May 21, 2009)

What's "slow", Dan? More than 15 seconds? 

I seem to be averaging somewhere around 1:30 on my 4-color one (with a huge SD), but I'm not really used to it yet, so I can improve.

Has anyone else had a lot of trouble scrambling theirs?


----------



## Dennis (May 21, 2009)

i'm having a lot of trouble solving it. I know it's some weird 3x3x3 but I can't figure out how (maybe because its super scramble at the moment). How should I think i.e. which pieces corresponds to the 3x3x3?

Also should I get the pyramid shape first then solve the puzzle?


----------



## Neutrals01 (May 21, 2009)

difficulty of recognition for mirror blocks and mastermorphix? lets say mirror blocks difficulty is 5/10 ... mastermorphix = ? mine is arriving tomorrow or the day after...can't wait to try it out ^_^


----------



## Neutrals01 (May 23, 2009)

btw...solving the centers, cross and f2l can be done intuitively after a couple of solves...the main thing is the last layer... I searched youtube and can't find any tutorial that shows all of the possible cases of the last layer...

so I came up with solutions for lots of last layer cases of a 1 coloured pillowed mastermorphix just by randomly experimenting.... I will post it on youtube once I get the solutions for all / most cases... when I post it out...please tell me if I miss out any case.. I estimated the average moves to solve the last layer is around 6~8 moves...

*edit*

I have posted the algorithms here..I will make a youtube video later...

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12282

http://www.malaysiancube.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=337


----------



## chrisw357 (May 28, 2009)

I've had the black one-color-grey Master Pyramorphix (cube4u) for about 3 weeks now. I think I got pretty good with getting it back into shape, so about 12 days ago I ordered the four-color white one from Meffert's. Got it today and scrambled it fully.

Man, this thing was tough! I know that it's the same concept as a 3x3x3 cube (since the axes are the same), but training my brain to see past the weird angles was the tough part. Trying to visualize how to correct flipped pieces was a good exercise in concentration. I think I'm explaining myself ok here; I'm quite tired at 9:45 at night. I finally solved it after several hours on and off.

I'll keep on practicing with it for a few days and I hope to make a review video for both puzzles real soon!


----------



## Dennis (May 28, 2009)

Chrisw357 & Neutral01 make a tutorial, I still have not solved the 4 color yet or give me some hints.


----------



## chrisw357 (May 29, 2009)

Dennis said:


> Chrisw357 & Neutral01 make a tutorial, I still have not solved the 4 color yet or give me some hints.



I think I've finally tamed the little four color beastie enough to make some kind of video tutorial. Will work on it when time permits. I always love to help. 

I do have a hint for you, Dennis, as well as the others still stumped on this puzzle. If you're familiar with solving a 3x3x3 supercube (where you have to worry about center orientation), then you should be able to solve it. Treat it as such, and don't give up!


----------



## chrisw357 (Jun 14, 2009)

I managed to make a review video today. ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqpwqVTMJc0 ) I put in some hints on how to go about solving either the one-color or four-color version. I wanted to make the review video first, since it would make sense before a solve video. I'll make the tutorial vid soon, but I'm not the best speaker (see the video to know what I mean!), so I'll have to rehearse the best ways to explain each step since I don't want to do a vid in multiple parts!


----------



## luke1984 (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm still struggling a bit with the 4-color version. The last layer is a pain in the behind. I solved it once, with a little luck. It's hard to recognise oriented/unoriented edges and corners. Permutation is a little easier.


----------



## chrisw357 (Jul 12, 2009)

Just posted a solve video... unfortunately it's not a tutorial, like I had wanted to do; I still have some camera problems, as you'll see in the video.

Not quite a speedsolve, but I did my best. I messed up on orienting a middle center, so I had to go back and fix it. Fortunately, I got lucky on the LL edges in that I only had to permute them. The last corners were a bugger, though!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z6AxucOycjg


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 12, 2009)

spdqbr said:


> Mine really screwed with me the first few times I solved it.



It screwed with me pretty bad also. I still have no idea which piece is which.


----------



## Ton (Jul 12, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> So, I just got this puzzle from mefferts yesterday, and I'm wonder how fast other people are solving it. BTW, I'm talking about the 4-color version, not the 1-color. Personally, I think I'm pretty slow, but I wonder.



You do know it is a 3x3 internally... It can be solved just as subset of a 3x3 supercube. (some corners have 1 color) I have no times of other supercubes , I gues it could be solved in 30 sec - 60 sec


----------

